# Ordinal problem



## KristianAsuncion (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi, i was having a problem in my computer this ordinals problem. They kept popping out everytime i will open my computer and most of my stuff i can't account because it always says that the "link cannot be found in the dynamic library" i don't know what's the cause of this problem. Please help!


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

But in relation to what


> Hi, i was having a problem in my computer this ordinals problem


without knowing that it is impossible to help you

The message must include which ordinal cannot be found and in relation to what, please provide the full message received


----------



## KristianAsuncion (Dec 31, 2016)

When im trying to open my Onedrive.exe in my computer it will says " the ordinal 42 could not be located in the dynamic link library" and its the same for my other files but its different ordinal.


----------



## KristianAsuncion (Dec 31, 2016)

" the ordinal 43 could not be located in the dynamic link library. C:\Users\mochi\AppData\Local\Microsoft\OneDrive\172.3.6720.1207\FileSyncClient.dll" this is the message im getting.


----------



## KristianAsuncion (Dec 31, 2016)

Here's another one BingSvc.exe it says " the ordinal 336 could not be located in the dynamic link library C:\WINDOWS\System32\PROPSYS.dll"


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

See if you can send the results of this please as a copy and paste of the information in the white box when you run our system info utility
http://static.techguy.org/download/SysInfo.exe

On the brief details we have at present you may have a problem with the windows file system
Was windows 10 on the computer originally or is an upgrade from another system - on the free offer from Microsoft

What is the make and full model of the computer if branded eg a Dell Toshiba etc.

Are you using registry cleaners, 3rd party maintenance tools, make it go faster type of programs


----------



## KristianAsuncion (Dec 31, 2016)

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 21 Model 2 Stepping 0
Processor Count: 6
RAM: 8148 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon R7 200 Series, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 930 GB (174 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASRock, 970 Extreme3 R2.0
Antivirus: Norton Security with Backup, Disabled


----------



## KristianAsuncion (Dec 31, 2016)

I'm not using any registry cleaners or any 3rd part maintenance tools.. and I just build my computer.


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Is Norton your choice or was it part of the software with the motherboard
2. As you say you have only just built it - has this problem existed from the start
3. Where is the Windows 10 install media from please


----------



## KristianAsuncion (Dec 31, 2016)

1. No, Norton is not part of the software with the motherboard. I think it was McAfee 
2. No, this is the first time that I got this problem it starts 2 days ago.
3. I just upgrade my Windows from Windows 7 to Windows 10


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. When did you change to Norton
2. IF McAfee WAS Installed by you before you changed to Norton - Have you uninstalled McAfee using only programs and features or have you run the McAfee uninstall tool as well
If you have not run the tool please do so

https://service.mcafee.com/webcente...&showHeader=false&_adf.ctrl-state=ubkw2dkr6_4

3. When did you upgrade to 10 please

4. As you say it started two days ago, and this is often caused by, file corruption have you had notifications of the need to run a disk check, this is done automatically on 10 where file corruption is found but the user usually receives a notification that all is not well

5. What if any software was installed to fit in with the problem occurring.

6. You need to tell me all that has occurred as I only have what you tell me to work with

7. Have you run a system file check on a cmd prompt with admin rights by typing
sfc /scannow


----------



## KristianAsuncion (Dec 31, 2016)

1. I can't remember the day I changed to Norton, but I think it was a year ago.
2. no I didn't uninstall the McAfee I just leave it in my computer.
3. I upgraded my windows 10 I think it was last year. when windows 10 came out
4. not really because its always automatically running a disk check its works fine.
5. no, I haven't installed anything the past few weeks I just left my computer open on that night, and when I open computer in the morning a prompt box showd up and it says OLEAUT32.dll is missing so tried to fix and download the oleaut32.dll again from my computer and that problem is gone and then this happen the ordinal 366, ordinal 42 problem came out.
7. I haven't run a system file check


----------



## KristianAsuncion (Dec 31, 2016)

this is the message when I run a system file check


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

1. Re this


> I can't remember the day I changed to Norton, but I think it was a year ago.
> 2. no I didn't uninstall the McAfee I just leave it in my computer.


You cannot do that, it is a total unacceptable procedure, there is no way you can run a computer with two AV programs installed
They will fight against each other and weaken security

2. Re this


> not really because its always automatically running a disk check its works fine.


How do you know it is running th check runs automatically but you would NEVER know unless you received a warning that one of your disk needed to be checked.
HAVE YOU received such a message

3. Check programs and features if McAfee is listed uninstall it and run the tool I sent you

4. Run the file check AFTER dealing with McAfee


----------



## KristianAsuncion (Dec 31, 2016)

I already uninstall my McAfee, and yes you're right they always notify me if one of disk is need to checked.


----------



## KristianAsuncion (Dec 31, 2016)

is there anything I have to do to fix this problem?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

If you are receiving messages that the disk needs to be checked, then more than likely you have a failing hard drive

open a cmd prompt with admin rights
type this

chkdsk /r
press enter

if you receive a message that the disk has open handles and asks if you wish to force a dismount type
N

if you receive a message asking if you wish check the disk on next reboot
type
Y

after the disk check has completed and windows 10 loads
go to event viewer and follow this procedure
https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/40822-chkdsk-log-event-viewer-read-windows-10-a.html

checking the log for
wininit

when you have that log open copy to txt file and paste to reply


----------



## KristianAsuncion (Dec 31, 2016)

when I tried to scan it this is the message I get


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

You have already run the system file check and reported the result on post 13 - the same result as you have now posted on your last post

What I asked you to do please was to run a chkdsk /r
as explained in my post 17


----------



## KristianAsuncion (Dec 31, 2016)

this is what I get when I run chkdsk /r


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

So what is the problem please - look at your image and READ my post please



> chkdsk /r
> press enter
> 
> if you receive a message that the disk has open handles and asks if you wish to force a dismount type
> ...


----------



## KristianAsuncion (Dec 31, 2016)

Its still scanning and repairing my drive and its been stack at 15% for like 30 mins. Is that okay?


----------



## KristianAsuncion (Dec 31, 2016)

So yea after a couple of hours of scanning and repairing its still stack at 15% you think this is because of my failing hard drive?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

How is it progressing


----------



## KristianAsuncion (Dec 31, 2016)

its still the same. I might buy a new hard drive maybe the hard drive is the problem don't you think?


----------



## Macboatmaster (Jan 15, 2010)

Have you been receiving messages that the drive needed to be checked
If so how often
It certainly looks as though it may be the drive.
It is obviously going no where if it is still stuck at 15%


----------

